
Arabic Translators Did Far More Than Just Preserve Greek Philosophy - bootload
https://aeon.co/ideas/arabic-translators-did-far-more-than-just-preserve-greek-philosophy
======
yuip1238
Translation is made worse when one doesn't have a "synchronizing" mechanism.
This is very common in India where the state is quite lazy, where there is
zero economic value in the native language.

